# just in time for the holidays



## hatsgoods (Jun 15, 2016)

well here a silly guy testing old light bulbs for christmas and nearly kills him self. 





 .


----------



## inetdog (Apr 13, 2016)

Any competent electrician would know to connect the white wire, not the black, to the screw shell.


Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Fool.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Us Jews don't have these problems!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> Us Jews don't have these problems!


WHAT? You never wired up a menorah? You must hang around a bunch of non celebratory Jews brother. They kept me busy around the holidays.


----------

